# My Manny Died :(



## balluupnetme (Oct 23, 2006)

So I cleaned the Rena XP4 and did a 30% water change in the morning, then left the home and came back at night to see the manny upside down

I am so sad, disappointed, and upset at the same time









My manny was upside down, but the convict and the neon tetras are all alive

Ph 7.6
Ammonia 0-0.25 Maybe it was because of this ?
Nitrates 10-15
Nitrite 0

Water Temp: 78-80


----------



## 0S1R1S (Aug 29, 2010)

Sucks man, sorry to hear. That's two Manueli deaths this week, counting duckfan101's manny with that nasty case of ammonia burn.


----------



## BRUNER247 (Jun 2, 2010)

Man that suks! He was a stunner too!


----------



## balluupnetme (Oct 23, 2006)

I put it in the freezer, I'm just discouraged man I can't believe this happened I'm still shocked, I tested my tap water also and everything is fine


----------



## BRUNER247 (Jun 2, 2010)

I've heard they're tough fish to raise.who knows some fish just have shorter lives. Are you going to preserve it? Sorry man, it's the worst part of keeping fish.


----------



## the_w8 (Jul 28, 2003)

its kinda hard to tell the color on the nitrates but it almost looks like its around 80ppm...Manny's can be sensitive to their conditions and definitely aren't fans of ammonia.I'm thankful i think I gotta hardy lil fella. Sorry for ur loss...Keep ur head up and look for another.


----------



## MPG (Mar 14, 2010)

Sucks man, losing piranhas to cannibalism makes me angry, but if one of mine were to just die randomly? I'd smash something. Don't think I'd ever keep a manny.


----------



## 0S1R1S (Aug 29, 2010)

Def preserve that little monster.


----------



## balluupnetme (Oct 23, 2006)

the_w8 said:


> I've heard they're tough fish to raise.who knows some fish just have shorter lives. Are you going to preserve it? Sorry man, it's the worst part of keeping fish.


I put it in the freezer for now, do you how to preserve it ? I wanna preserve it or maybe dry it up


----------



## hecks8094 (May 13, 2008)

nice loosing fish always sucks


----------



## wisco_pygo (Dec 9, 2009)

little guy. sorry for the loss.


----------



## BRUNER247 (Jun 2, 2010)

There's several ways to do it. IMO baking soda looks the best. You can research em on web n here also. For baking soda put a few inches in a bucket. Prop is mouth open with tooth pics or something. N bend him how you want him. Place in bucket n cover with few more inches of soda on top. How much soda n how long it takes to dry out depends on the size of the fish. I'd research n see what you like best. If you even decide to do it. Skeletonized looks cool also might be tougher being a smaller fish but I think it would look that much cooler being smaller. GL I wanna see it afterwards if you do do something with him.I'm pretty sure that's how the dried rbp online are done(baking soda)the finished product looks the same anyhow.


----------



## balluupnetme (Oct 23, 2006)

Oh ok thanks for the info bruner


----------



## BRUNER247 (Jun 2, 2010)

No worries. Dried you can keep him forever!


----------



## Pirambeba (Feb 1, 2010)

Sorry to hear and see that dude, I hope this experience does not discourage you from trying again..


----------



## His Majesty (Apr 5, 2005)

sorry for your loss. must suck real bad. he was a great looker


----------



## the_w8 (Jul 28, 2003)

Do you think you will go with another manny?


----------



## redbellyman21 (Jun 27, 2004)

first so sorry to loose one of my favorites, I feel for you. I have been keeping p's for a while and serra species I quarantine them for 2 weeks before putting them in a display tank if possible (esp juveniles) I treat for internal parasites mildly etc if I suspect anything. I have never lost a serra since my 2 elongs, and I have 4 serra p's now. The 2 elongs were back to back and in the first month or so and I didnt treat them. every other p I treated and are doing well with a knock on wood! I really hope this doesnt discourage you as mannys are my fav and I have yet to be lucky enough to own one.


----------



## Moondemon (Dec 9, 2006)

Wow man...
I'm sorry for your loss... Mannys are very delicate fishes.


----------



## Ba20 (Jan 29, 2003)

Moondemon said:


> Wow man...
> I'm sorry for your loss... Mannys are very delicate fishes.


yes there not for beginners


----------



## balluupnetme (Oct 23, 2006)

No Mannys, I'm gonna get something else but idk what species...


----------



## FEEFA (Nov 19, 2007)

Mac or ruby red spilo FTW!


----------



## balluupnetme (Oct 23, 2006)

I'm probably gonna get a ruby red...those look nice n mean


----------



## bricklr (Aug 14, 2010)

Sorry for your loss. I will probably never keep a Manny. To many stories like this. I've seen very few over 10 inches. Even very experienced pirannha keepers loose this species. Not only breaks your heart, but also hurts your wallet.


----------



## jp80911 (Apr 3, 2008)

sorry for your loss...its part of the fish keeping. sometimes bad thing happens even when every thing in the tank is prefect.


----------



## Smoke (Sep 8, 2010)

Dude sorry for your loss. I wouldn't give up on the Manueli's piranha though. I've lost one a while back, and my new one is doing just fine, and if I lose him I'll definitely get another. I do have other P's too - so I do encourage experimenting with the different types available, it's cool if you have the time and space


----------



## karas (Oct 15, 2010)

Srry for the loss


----------



## balluupnetme (Oct 23, 2006)

Yea I'm just slowly gonna get over what happened and just move on


----------



## impalass (Nov 20, 2009)

Sorry for your loss, x2 the unexplained loss is the worst.


----------



## Brian762 (May 18, 2010)

That sucks! I know your water has to be pristine to keep a manny. Sorry for your loss!


----------



## TheCableGuy (Feb 22, 2005)

I know how you feel








Sorry for your loss.


----------



## piranha_dork (Sep 19, 2004)

lol you wanna buy my manny then? lol I'm just kidding... that sucks bro. Now we can't have a manny race and see who has the better looking fish.


----------



## wisco_pygo (Dec 9, 2009)

****** said:


> Mac or ruby red spilo FTW!


----------



## Tropicalfishauction (Jun 27, 2009)

I would have had a lump in my throat if it happened to me. Sorry to hear that.



balluupnetme said:


> So I cleaned the Rena XP4 and did a 30% water change in the morning, then left the home and came back at night to see the manny upside down
> 
> I am so sad, disappointed, and upset at the same time
> 
> ...


I think the water change triggered it.


----------



## balluupnetme (Oct 23, 2006)

He should be used to the routine, I did weekly water changes for a month and a half, idk maybe he got too stressed


----------



## Tropicalfishauction (Jun 27, 2009)

I have personaly had this happen many times before with saltwater and freshwater fish a little water change and later on a fish dead or even a couple some gasping.

This summer I been trying to keep a specie of shark even the slightest ph change DEAD!



balluupnetme said:


> He should be used to the routine, I did weekly water changes for a month and a half, idk maybe he got too stressed


Just go with another specie for now you would not want it to happen again. These fish are not cheap. I got pissed just when one of the red bellied bit anothers stomach. I could not save him his guts where comming out. I still tried though.


----------



## balluupnetme (Oct 23, 2006)

yea, something not so delicate


----------



## Ja'eh (Jan 8, 2007)

That really sucks but unfortunately mannys are super sensitive and so it doesn't mean that you did anything wrong. I've had two manuelis die on me in the past for no apparent reason and that's why I'm very iffy about getting another one although I would luv to own one because they are definitely my favorite looking serra.


----------



## balluupnetme (Oct 23, 2006)

I think I'm gonna get a group of golds...


----------



## jp80911 (Apr 3, 2008)

just be prepared that they may turn the group into just one fish. it may or may not happen but you gotta be prepared for the worst and hope for the best.


----------



## T-wag (May 21, 2009)

did u treat for parasites? this happened with my flowerhorn....water was prestine always ate good and just one day for no reason i came home and he was laying on the bottom of the tank dead....i did think it was from internal parasite seeing how i never medicated him....lmk if u didnt medicate cuz thats just a sign i gotta hit up my two babies with some prazi pro


----------



## balluupnetme (Oct 23, 2006)

Yea...I might get lucky I'll give it a shot


----------



## the_w8 (Jul 28, 2003)

Prazi is pretty nice! Kinda tough to find though. When I got my big rhom and Manny I hit them with some prazi just incase cause it also works as a preventitive. I know alot of people tend to do it with bigger rhoms too.


----------



## balluupnetme (Oct 23, 2006)

the_w8 said:


> Prazi is pretty nice! Kinda tough to find though. When I got my big rhom and Manny I hit them with some prazi just incase cause it also works as a preventitive. I know alot of people tend to do it with bigger rhoms too.


Oh, maybe I should have done that when I received him...


----------



## the_w8 (Jul 28, 2003)

You don't have to...Like I said I did it as a preventative because my manny was pretty skinny and listless at first. It was understandable though because it jus had been on an 8 hour roadtrip and the stress of adjusting to a new surrounding. It took him 2 weeks and he was fine and in the first week I had him I treated him with prazipro just to be safe. Like others said with mannys you never know what ur getting. They are notorious for being a super sensitive piranha and all you can really do is give them the best water conditions and nutrition. Thats the enjoyment of the challenge in my eyes even though sometimes you do run into your bumps in the road.


----------



## Da' Manster! (Sep 1, 2009)

Sorry to hear that, Ball!...







...good luck on your next purchase and definitely keep us informed!...







...I've had my Manny for about 5 months now and he is going strong!..Very healthy and good looking!...Still shy and skittish and not as active as other Mannies but I still love him!..He is currently at 6 inches and doing very well!


----------



## balluupnetme (Oct 23, 2006)

I'm most likely gonna get some kind of rhom


----------

